# Changing 65 GTO to Power Brakes



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello
I am converting from Manual Brakes to Power Brakes on my 65 Goat. Can anyone tell me why when I look for a Power Brake Booster and Master Cylinder for 65 GTO, all I see offered is the single Reservoir Master Cylinder when you have Drum Brakes. The only offering with Dual Reservoir is if you have Disc Brakes or are converting to Disc Brakes. Is there a reason why the Booster with the Dual Reservoir cannot be used with Drum Brakes. I would feel better having the Dual Reservoir for braking than the single reservoir. I realize that the single reservoirs have been reliable, but I would like to go with the Dual Reservoir. Any help with this would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, there is a dual reservoir master & booster combination.

It would be listed for 67 and newer cars because that's when the dual reservoir master was introduced on the A body cars.
It will require additional brake line installation and a front/rear distribution valve (proportioning valve if you convert to discs).

I got my master/booster unit from Inline Tube, but all the restoration suppliers should have it in their catalogs.

Instead of just changing to a power drum set-up, I recommend also changing to front discs while you're making any brake system improvements. That's what I'll be doing next.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

jmt455 said:


> Yes, there is a dual reservoir master & booster combination.
> 
> It would be listed for 67 and newer cars because that's when the dual reservoir master was introduced on the A body cars.
> It will require additional brake line installation and a front/rear distribution valve (proportioning valve if you convert to discs).
> ...


:agree


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '67 has a dual reservoir and power drum brakes. So not an issue. If you convert to disc, I recommend using the front spindles, rotors, calipers, etc. from a '69-'72 A body. It's a straight bolt on deal, and the parts are USA made GM and fit perfectly. Cheap, too. Nothing wrong with a single cylinder if the system is up to par. 25 years ago, my '65 blew a front rubber brake hose and I had NO brakes instantly. Not a good feeling. Downshifting and using the E brake saved me that time. Dual master cylinders are a great idea.


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

So what you are saying is I can purchase and use the same Booster and Dual Reservoir that would be used for Disc Brake applications with my Drum Brakes?? Like I said, looking at what is offered to purchase, I only see Dual Reservoirs listed for using with Disc Brakes. Is it maybe just the way it could be listed or is there a difference between a Booster with Dual Reservoir for Disc versus Booster and Dual Reservoir for Drum. That is what's confusing me. I am thinking that I could order a Booster/Dual Reservoir assembly with proportioning valve for a 67 GTO and even though it would be listed for Disc Brakes, it will bolt on to my 65 GTO and work with Drum Brakes. Is that correct?? 
Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The one on my '67 is a dual master with power booster and drum brakes. That's the way it came. I suspect that the valving might differ between a drum brake application MC and a Disc brake application MC. I got my last dual chamber drum brake master cyl from O'Reilly's not too long ago....it was priced right, too. Go online and look up a master cyl for a '67 GTO and use that. A '67 unit will bolt right onto a '65.


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

*Inline Tube*

I also just completed a 4 wheel disc conversion kit was from ssbc but Inline tube supplied all the bits I needed to complete it however I have Edlebrock Performer heads with tall valve covers and could not use the 11'' power booster used a dual stage 10" also ended up with an adjustable proportioning valve as the rear stock line is 1/4 inch and I had already made the rear lines ended up making all of the hard lines with ss tubing if you can find a 67-72 with disc brakes they will interchange and much easier to install you will also have to fab up firewall seal for the master cylinder.I had to fab up the rear hose brackets as I could not find any.


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Geeteeohguy
Will I need to get a front/rear distribution valve that was mentioned in one of the other replies? Or just the Booster and the Dual Resevoir Master Cylinder?
Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '67 is all original, and has a combination valve, so I'd recommend it. It's located on the frame right behind the front kick-up area on the driver's side.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I bought a front power disc conversion kit. $650 at Summit Racing, but the main vendors all sell them. Had them put on for about $500. If you know what you're doing, you can do it yourself. Some of the best money I spent. They also have rear kits. Be aware that if you run 14" wheels, you will need a special kit with smaller rotors.


----------

